# My cosmetics collection - MAC and Non MAC - In progress of updating as of 31/12/2012



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

It's time for a yearly update for my cosmetics collection. But i will be doin this part by part... as I've quite a number of things。 I used to buy mostly MAC, but lately I've started branching out buyin other brands although I still love MAC. It's not as much as some ladies, but definitely way too much for myself to finish in this lifetime >.< I would say that I do have a well balanced collection of items from all categories..(Main obsession is in cheek products though hehe) except base products. I've added on some labelling on some mac products for easy reference.

*Primer and Foundations*













  Eye products





























































































































  Blushers / cheek products
































































































































  Extra dimension and baking beauties haul







_*To Be continued.. ( lip products to be added...)*_


----------



## amoona (Dec 28, 2006)

u have a lovely collection ... u should totally depot ur e/s you would get sooo many b2m lippies!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 28, 2006)

your collection isnt soo humble its actually very nice!
haha


----------



## macface (Dec 29, 2006)

I love your collection very pretty.


----------



## aziza (Dec 29, 2006)

Oooh...loverly collection! I'm sighing at the sight of your pigments....I just bought my first full-sized one and I love it. BTW what camera are you using...your pics are great!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 29, 2006)

that's one seriously "humble" collection...

i love your blush assortment! i only have like 6...


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice! Love the piggies and shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## juli (Dec 29, 2006)

Shadows and the Piggies! Awesome!


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks all. I think i've stopped buying M.A.C now for the time being as i'm kinda broke here now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And besides my sch term is reopening (i'm a college student) and the god damn books are so expensive! I have to save up for the Icon collection as i want the beauty powders! And my country doesn't have a Pro store so i can't depot my e/s (No empty palettes and no pan e/s for sale). 

Even if i could, i will not for 2 main reasons: firstly, i am scared to ruin my e/s, secondly, the b2m policy in my country only allows for lipsticks to be given out. And I'm not a big fan of MAC's lippies as they are quite drying on me. If they extend the b2m policy to e/s as well in my country, i would be more motivated to depot my e/s. 

and as for the camera i m using, the brand is some unheard of brand..called Premier...and it's a bit cranky. I only can take nice pictures in the day time (i tried taking pics in the night with light and all but the pics suck) under direct natural sunlight...It's kind of screw up.

I love pigments too...But unfortunately in my country, the M.A.C store doesn't bring in the whole range of regular pigments...as there's no PRO Store, we don't have PRO pigments too. Sighs! i want more pigments


----------



## Moppit (Dec 29, 2006)

That is a lot of MAC for one year!  Way more than me and I have been a MAC lover for many years.  

Enjoy your great collection.


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 30, 2006)

I love it 
Great collection 
Question (what's the number to the brush right next to the yellow brush) 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## geeko (Dec 30, 2006)

that's the 209 brush. I use it for my fluidlines.


----------



## Nadine (Dec 30, 2006)

Humble? 
That is a beautiful collection!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Dec 30, 2006)

nice collection i love your eye shawdow combos


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 30, 2006)

What a great collection! Thanks for posting


----------



## n_c (Dec 30, 2006)

very nice...you've got so many eyeshadow pots...B2M, B2M, B2M!


----------



## AprilBomb (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice collection!  I love how you shot the eyeshadows, they look like little jewels!


----------



## User40 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection! I'm green with envy!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 1, 2007)

is it weird that i want to depot all your things so you can get even more make up?  haha.  [it's just because i'm jealous]


----------



## cno64 (Jan 1, 2007)

_*Humble?*_
If that's humble, my friends, I have some serious buying to do in 2007, lest I become a disgrace to the term "MAC addict."


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the post cards!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome! i wish i had HALF as many pigments as you


----------



## quandolak (Jan 4, 2007)

........


----------



## geeko (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Updated with new mini dressing table for my cosmetics


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Humble my a$$, great collection!

L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ve your dressing cabinet.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Great collection and fabulous storage idea!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Awesome!  You have a ton of piggies - Do you normally store them with the black tops up, I do mine upside down so I can see the colors/labels.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I want those piggies!!!  Great assortment!


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Wow, that's an awesome collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree it's not so humble, though. I think everyone here has a much better collection than I do!


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

haha I thought the same thing

that ain't humble! big nice collection (nowhere near macwhore, but WHO is?)


----------



## geeko (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

lol...u are right. I won't be able to reach MACwhore's stage. I've to starve myself to death in order to amass the amount that she has....lol

i haven rearranged my piggies upside down yet.....but  i will do it soon..so that i can see the colors easier.


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I think an actual M∙A∙C store has less of a selection(than Macwhore) lol!

I'd be extremely happy with yours though good stuff in there! I could play for months in there.


----------



## Saints (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Awesome collection and nicely organized


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Your collection is great and it's certainly not humble at all!
I love how organised is everything!!!


----------



## Moppit (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Your new cabinet is beautiful.  All your MAC will do it justice.

Enjoy having all your makeup in one place.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

oh my, thats not humble at all! its a beautiful collection. i dont think we can get eyeshadows with b2m either =( ... i wish


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Wow love the blushers, very nice collection


----------



## Irish Cailin (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

you could open a shop!!!! that collection is an investment!! freshwater looks lush..think il b gettin that next month...


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I am super jealous!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

i just see soooo many b2m's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha but awesome collection hon!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and i am soooooo *drooling* on ur MSFs...ur stereo rose and petticoat...sigh!!!!


----------



## geeko (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

bumped with updates to my collection (both mac and non mac)


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

nice=) love it!!!


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

That a mind boggling amount of makeup. I see thousands of dollars... i understand why u need that massive dresser to keep it all organised. too think i used to think i had enough makeup. looks like for some things there can never be enough. 

I actually wish the eyeshadows came in smaller sizes though. I'd be able to experiment so much more.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*






I can't stop looking at all your eyeshadows and eyeliners!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Humble means a dieffrent thing in my book! LOL
What an awesome collection! Wow


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Awesome collection! I love it.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

so nice!


----------



## geeko (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Updated with new stuff added to collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Very nice collection, not humble at all.


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*




* I aspire to Geeko. Your e/s collex is awesome...esp the purples*


----------



## theend (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

This has made me want to go shopping! It's a great collection!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Humble. Yeah right.

Me love! I love your photo skills though!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

This is fantastic! Have fun with your amazing collection!


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

the last time i updated this was about 5 months ago..

I'm quite glad that i've learnt to control my spendin on cosmetics and that my purchases have not increased exponentially. In fact, i'm spending less on make up now (Have to spend more on nice clothes)

=) Updated purchases over the last few mths to my collection.


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

lovely collection!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Amazing collection! Do you think you can swatch your Shu Uemura ME550 please? It totally stood out to me!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Amazing collection! Do you think you can swatch your Shu Uemura ME550 please? It totally stood out to me!


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Super Collection!!  I had either at one time but it got stolen.  Enjoy your collection IT ROCKS!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

That is such an awesome collection!! I love how you arranged things by color!!  Your blushes are incredible!


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I love your choice of colors! Beautiful collection!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

ooh i love! pleez, whats the names of the first set of blue e/s before the purple ones?


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

love the collection.


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Great collection, I love your storage option.


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

OMG... so many B2M opportunities!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

very nice collection.


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I died and went to makeup heaven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl! You could open up a mega store with all that makeup.

It's a beautiful collection!


----------



## frankenstain (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

If thats humble, mine in non-existent.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

i love everything!


----------



## geeko (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Updated with my blusher collection with product names...

Other makeup products with names to be updated later... (cause it takes a lot of time to resize the photos and label them... )

I jus wanna label the products of my collection so that it might be helpful for those who are interested in the colors. 

In the meantime, here's my blusher only collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

very nice collection!


----------



## noadonna (May 22, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

<3 your blush collection.
Now I'm curious about the rest!


----------



## thezander (May 22, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Cool, can't wait to see the rest! I have to ask.. do you have a favorite out of all your blushes?


----------



## *~vicki~* (May 23, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noadonna* 

 
_<3 your blush collection.
Now I'm curious about the rest!_

 





 me too, if that's just the blushes.... im guessing this is one amazing collection


----------



## ms apprehensive (May 24, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I'm so jealous of all the pretty make-up!


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Love all the blushes.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

I love all your blushes!!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

great collection


----------



## geeko (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

updated with my MAC eyeshadows pic 

and list of my mac make up. will update with more pics later on


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Beautiful! I love the shadows, I'm becoming a MAC shadow addict in particular (very new to MAC) I really like the color range you've got going on.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: My blusher collection - labelled ....*

Love your collection.


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

hey geeko
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you have such a wonderful mac collection! since you have both the 129 & 116, which one would you recommend if someone were to choose only one? thanks !<3


----------



## geeko (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

if u were only to have one brush i would recommend the 129.

it's a pretty versatile brush and can be used both for powder foundation and as well as blush.

but personally, i prefer the 116 for blush application as it gives a more precise blush application to my cheeks. hths


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

You are very organized.


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Incredible collection..love the eyeshadow combos!!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

What a pretty collection.


----------



## geeko (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

bumped with pictures of my MAC pigments, beauty powders and msfs

to be updated with a later date of other stuff


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

AMAZING collection


----------



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

That's a great collection!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

bumped with updates to my collection... including non mac stuff


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

*geeko:* will you ever finish using all of them?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Love your collection !!!


----------



## shelavou (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Lovely collection


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

this is definitely only feeding my addiction!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Good lord you have a lot of blushers/cheek stuff! I think it was like... 70 mac (including msfs) and 30 non mac... wowww!


----------



## animacani (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

What are the colours in your purples/pinks palette and your brown/taupe palette? Lovin your collection!


----------



## driz69 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

wow what collection, very lovely


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

DROOLING over the shadows and pigments!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Great collection! I was wondering which quad that is on the bottom right in the pig of the quad collection? I don't think I've seen that one before and I love the colors!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Very lovely,you have a great collection!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

You say this is humble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is gorgeous - I need to start de-panning my eyeshadows!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Wow this is an amazing collection!


----------



## retrofox (May 5, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Your collection is soooo well balanced! I love your eyeshadows too! And I think it's safe to say you love blush? lol


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 6, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Humble?  How about Huge?  Beautiful, I love it!


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

LOVE IT!!! Your blush collection is the besssst <3


----------



## geeko (May 8, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Yeah i know girls...I am a blush whore...

I just can't help buying Blush...i'm so in love with blush....


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

ur collection is to die for. i think mine is like 1/10 of yours!


----------



## Nightvamp (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Omg..this is huge


----------



## Taj (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

very nice collection !


----------



## DelicateFlower (May 12, 2009)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Your collection is many things (awesome, beautiful, glorious, fun, inspiring, gorgeous, sprawling), but "humble" it is not.  Great collection, and great post.


----------



## geeko (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Bumped. Updated MU collection as of 20/8/2010


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

OMG!  In LOVE with your stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love those Disney powders - to DIE for!!! Never saw them before.

I've been meaning to tell you, I love the name Geeko.  We actually had a bird when I was growing up and that was his name!  And spelled the same!  We found him injured in our driveway and took him in and had him for many years.  Then one day someone walked in the door and he just flew right out!  OUCH - my heart.  We still miss him.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

So when can I come raid your collection?


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Love the collection


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*















okay, I am showing these pix to my BF, so he can quit whining about how obsessed I am and calling me a hoarder.  I am in the pee wee leagues girlfriends.

Delicious p0rn by the way


----------



## Senoj (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Humble? I love it! Very organized.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Two words ...LOVE IT! Cant wit till i have a 'humble" collection lol mine consists of one little basket.


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Humble?  Are you kidding me!?  HA!  That is a huge collection and it's great!!  I love your vanity by the way!


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

really really awesome!


----------



## geeko (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

Updated with venomous villain haul. Will continue to update this thread as n when i buy new items..


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: My humble but precious M.A.C Collection*

^ Thank you! Love your collection!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh my, this is incredible.
  	Can i adopt you??
  	Love it!!!
  	Love and Blessings


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome collection! Love your vanity too!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah, I love your stash
  	& Your vanity!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 27, 2010)

great collection!!!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

Very beautiful collection - broad range of colors - in love


----------



## QuinnieBee (Dec 6, 2010)

Gosh, I love all your blush collectionand the size of your mirror. If I have such kind of mirror, I bet I'll be sitting there for hours


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazing collection!! I am in love with your blushes


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy wow. I love this. AMAZING collection!!!


----------



## geeko (Mar 10, 2011)

Updated with Cham pale, Stylishly yours, Peacocky and Wonderwoman haul plus a few no brand e/s palettes haul.


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 12, 2011)

All I can say is wow!  That's a beautiful collection.


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning!!! I could paraphrase a famous qoute: "See geeko`s collection and die"


----------



## soezje (Jun 16, 2011)

wow I wish my collection looked like this... not so humble at all!


----------



## geeko (Jul 8, 2011)

Updated as of 08/07/2011...

  	I've way too many cheek products. I have to stop buying blushers >.<


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 8, 2011)

Your blush collection is beyond awesome!! I'm especially envious of your Shu Uemura ones. I've been waiting to try those


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome collection!


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 17, 2011)

Just speechless! wow!


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazing collection! Especially all these blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And nice vanity!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazing!!! It just kept going and going! Wow, bravo, I am impressed.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel like I'm window shopping at a CCO ahah!


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh MAC y do u do this to me I'm lemming most of your collex!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

very pretty.. i regret not buying all of the mega metal e/s


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

your vanity looks refreshing and non-traditional. The top of the table looks spacious and useful too. Nice collection. =)


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, love your blushes and lipsticks, well  I like everything, but your collection of those 2 impress me, can I come visit  ?


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

you have so many!!!!!! jealous!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 15, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
	<wipes drool off monitor>
  	I think you and I were separated at birth!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Overwhelmed by the pretty!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

love your collection


----------



## geeko (Dec 17, 2012)

I last updated this thread about a yr ago, and it's about high time I update this thread. I just posted some updated pics up to be continued (have no time to update all at one shot) ...


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 18, 2012)

Geeko, I LOVE and am amazed by your make-up collection. I, myself, have 3 large train cases of make-up plus a small one. And I am begging for another one for Christmas. I have over 300 nail polishes as well and people, aka my family, think I am nuts. But your haul made me feel better because I know I am not alone in my make-up addiction. YOUR COLLECTION ROCKS!!!! And guess what? For all the products I have, I still want more. I am an MUA trapped in the body of a medical assistant.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

nice collection, mine is not even half!


----------



## JulieDiva (Dec 21, 2012)

wow wow wow!!!!  it would be fun to "play" with your collection!!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Dec 29, 2012)

Still a beautiful collection!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Dec 29, 2012)

Still a beautiful collection!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 9, 2013)

Love your collection!

  	Is this just your personal stash, or are you a MUA?


----------



## geeko (Jan 11, 2013)

it's my personal stash


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Jan 11, 2013)

oh my god.....i am so jealous!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow you have Holika Holika products! and you have many products of Japan brand. I envy you <3


----------

